# Trying Redhat Linux 7.3 (3rd try at Linux)



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

One of my test machines wasn't getting as much use of Win2000Svr so decided to go back and try Redhat Linux 7.3 (I've tried several times over the years to get comfortable with Unix and have continually failed) Figure give it another try (dosen't cost anything except LONG download time from Redhats's SLOOOWWWW FTP server, downloading the 600MB ISO files to make bootable CDs).

Actually I shouldn't be sooo pro-Redhat, but I usually are in some way working with Lotus Notes/Domino Servers and until recently Redhat was the only supported Linux version. Now with the latest Notes/Domino version they are now supporting SuSE 6.3 & 6.4, TurboLinux 6.0 & 6.5 and Caldera 2.2 & 2,3 There is a newer Notes/Domino version that just came out that may expand that, but I think I have enough to pick from. Well of course Caldera's FTP site was down and I couldn't find the ISO files on SuSe. So that steered me to TurboLinux for my other testing.

Anyone have a preference for SuSE or TurboLinux or Caldera. Mandrake looked like it had a nice presentation but not on the list 

Although I do find that Redhat 7.3 even more than 7.1 makes the install even smoother. It was on a Dell L700CX (Celeron 700MHz, HP CD-RW, SMC Net Card, Intel on Motherboard lame-o video, internal Zip-100, 20GB&8GB drive, nothing outrageous hardware wise)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been using Mandrake with KDE and have have great success with it. I was going to try Redhat 7.3, but I haven't had the nerve to format a good working computer. I've used TurboLinux in the past and didn' t really care for the install package. I think Caldera is giving up. I have heard great things for SuSE, but haven't tried it yet. If you get RedHat working, let me know!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

If only mandrake was on my "Supported List" I would give it a try. I am also trying to get SAMBA to work. Got the Samba Client to talk to Win2000 machine, so I've gotten further than before. Most of the other Linux services (SMTP, HTTP, etc) I am using the Lotus Notes/Domino services instead so not going to bother with those services.

I think like Spanish,, I have a mental block in my brain for Unix. Although at work they decided that only 2 OSes for Workstations or servers (NT Wkstn or Win2K Pro for clients, and Win2K or AS/400 for servers) So at least at current company knowledge of Linux won't help. Luckily I tend to change jobs often


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Lotus Notes/Domino"

What for, email?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *"Lotus Notes/Domino"
> 
> What for, email? *


Major part of my job function is supporting Lotus Notes/Domino. And it is more than just e-mail. It is a Web Server, Database Server, Workflow Server, Floor Wax, and Desert Topping.

Way tooo many companies use MS Outlook/Exchange and Lotus Notes/Domino just as e-mail and never utilized the other features


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I work for one of those companies that wastes the power of Notes. Its a great program, just a waste of space on my computer. I just usually use the web client instead of the fat client.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, what were we talking about? I got hypnotized by your Avatar. 

"Don't look Directly at them, it is like looking into the sun"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I know, I was only going to have it up for awhile, but I couldn't remove it. The thread rocks on a large monitor when you can see her bouncing all over the screen.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well got the Redhat machine shared directories to be accessable to the Windows machines using SAMBA (SMB) The thing that throws me off so much if that you have to edit all these text files, there are special programs you can install to make it totally graphic user interface. But they just edit the text file for you. My head has been in the GUI for years, need to get back to command line and text files (as many of these tools are often not available at customer sites)???

So I guess this is VICTORY, 3rd try was a charm. Now I want to get the nuances understood.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been downloading like crazy this weekend, I now also have Caldera OpenLinux 3.1.1, Mandrake 8.2, TurboLinux 6.5, SuSE 8.0. I guess that covers most/all??? Installed and played with Caldera and SuSE. It just seemed to me that Redhat 7.3 was the most robust with offerings and ease of install. But have not tinkered with Mandrake which I understand is equal with Redhat at the Workstation level. I've pretty much been installing the Server versions with all the Workstation stuff included so I guess I'm running it all. But Mandrake does not seem to have a server version so will only tinker with it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Mandrake seems to be letting SuSE and Redhat have the Server market. I have a copy of TurboLinux Server around, but I've had so much luck with Mandrake, I haven't bothered. Sounds like you conquered! :righton:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Look at this

http://www.turbolinux.com/news/pr/020530.html

Looks like everyone but Redhat and Mandrake are combining efforts. (But it looks like RH and MD are the bigshots now. So who knows if it will make a dent?

www.unitedlinux.com


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I had heard about that. It sounds good for the Server market, but it seems like they are abandoning the workstation to Mandrake and RedHat. Either way its going to be tough, Mandrake and RedHat are both great flavors of linux and installation is easy. I guess its better than them all going away.

On further review it looks like SuSE is running the show over there. Check this out:

http://news.com.com/2100-1001-929394.html


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I have been installing all the version of Linux that I downloaded last week,

So I have installed Caldera OpenLinux, Mandrake, TurboLinux, SuSE and Redhat. (Thank you 80GB drive!!!)

For the real techie out there I think RedHat 7.3 gives you the most options. But for those looking for the most user friendly install and implementation, then Mandrake wins hands down. 

All the others did their job, but it is obvious why they are joining forces in UnitedLinux to try and make a bigger block of developers, as they cannot compete with Redhat or Mandrake


----------

